# Glowing Lights - Inside Your Punch Bowl



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wow! That is Eerily Beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

New to me. Will be putting it on my need to buy list.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I would swear that I saw the lights at Michaels recently. There has to be lots of places that sell them...


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I would swear that I saw the lights at Michaels recently. There has to be lots of places that sell them...


I just did a quick search and it looks like Michael's does carry them! I only see clear and red (not the awesome zombie green). I'll definitely be checking this out next time I go.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are awesome, thanks for sharing! Wonder if I can find them over here


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be comfortable placing these inside a consumable, as they may be toxic; however, I think you could put them in a cylinder placed into the beverage server, which does not allow the lights and the liquid to come into contact with each other. I think you could get the same effect. I like the looks of this rope light.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

The "floral lights" may not be safe, but the same website sells "LED Submersible Light Ice Cubes" which are FDA approved!

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/lightcubes.html


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I am thinking of putting these not only in my punch (thanks Halloween Scream for the link to the FDA approved lights) but also in my apothecary jars. I just think they are the coolest! I'm going to order green, purple, and orange. Woohoo! Halloween can't come soon enough!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw that too! Love it!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought a handful of the round Floralytes last year from Beverly's Craft store (regional store in Calif) in a number of the colors. Like some of you had originally thought about using them in a punch bowl but as I recall they would not be "food safe" to use in that manner. Almost didn't buy them as a result but thought I could use them in prop jars that the liquid wouldn't be consumed, or used in pools of water like a bloody fountain, or swamp scene. For a one-off project not a bad idea but for the cost there are probably other LED products that make more sense.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use the lighted ice cubes and have for years.You can find them in alot of colors.I thought the lights in the jar were clear and the drink itself was green.The shipping from saveoncrafts is a little pricey.They are cute tho.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Went to the web site, they have some interesting stuff, including some small scoops for my candy buffet. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw submersible ice cubes in Walmart on an endcap strip hanger. It was near the seasonal aisle, but on the side with normal office supplies. The batteries are not replaceable, unfortunately.


----------



## christopherson (Mar 22, 2012)

Best line in this thread - "Can't. Stinking. Wait."


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Gooooorgeous! I'm definitely going to try these.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Glowsticks work great as well. We throw some in our "witches brew" (Mixture of vodka, 7-up, vodka, orange or lime juice concentrate, and vodka) every year. You can put them in ziplock bags to add an extra layer of protection. Makes the entire container (a large white semi-opaque container) glow.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats Awesome! Thats one way to light up a dark space.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Maybe I've been living in a cave, but today was the first time I've ever heard of submersible floral lights (thank you to the Pinterest user who pinned). Once I saw this picture I was instantly counting the days until this year's party. Can't. Stinking. Wait.
> 
> View attachment 110235
> 
> ...


 They have the lights a Joann fabric too. Great idea for them.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

We actually used glow sticks you find at Dollar Tree and placed them in our punch bowls and got the same effect. Dont ask if the stuff inside is toxic or not, I dont really know. All I do know is that to date, our "toxic punch" has not claimed any victims! Also used glow sticks in the water for the bobbing for apples game. A cheap, easy alternative to the leds.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I'd start with a clear/transparent punch bowl, build a box to raise the bowl a couple inches....Cut a hole in the top of the box for the base of the bowl to rest in and elevate it enough you could throw a couple glow sticks in the hole before setting the punch bowl on it....Either paint the box or wrap a piece of burlap around it to hide the box altogether....That will isolate and eliminate any possible contaminants of your drink.....ZR


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

VexFX said:


> Glowsticks work great as well. We throw some in our "witches brew" (Mixture of vodka, 7-up, vodka, orange or lime juice concentrate, and vodka) every year. You can put them in ziplock bags to add an extra layer of protection. Makes the entire container (a large white semi-opaque container) glow.


cool idea with the ziplock baggies.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Submersible tea lights are great and can be used in so meny ways in haunting from punch bowls to floating body parts in jars. I can hardly wait until Halloween.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

I used purple floral led lights in my punch bowl last year with no adverse effects I just washed them really good before hand so I don't think its really a big deal


----------



## KatNix (Oct 3, 2011)

yes! these are great, I found them last year and used a bunch of the UV color (blacklight, basically). They lasted all night and then some, and looked amazing in my Heaven!! (heaven/hell theme last year.) I am definitely planning to get some new colors this year.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

so many new and cool ideas for me !!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the skull punchbowl and have used this FX for years. 

http://www.halloween-online.com/recipes/halloween-recipes-punch-bowl-fx.html

I also float a couple of hands or a skull in the punch. It's one of those simple effects many party guests can't stop talking about.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a great idea !!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Loving all the ideas - never ceases to amaze me how creative everyone is 

Also, *DaveintheGrave* mentioned these as well: 




DaveintheGrave said:


> I saw these in the new Improvements Catalog. I've never seen them before and thought they might have some good uses for Halloween.
> 
> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/submersible-led-tea-lights-set-of-12/257471?listIndex=0


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

This is the only (crappy) photo I have of our Kryptonite punch from last year's party. The submersible lights work great and I took the batteries out to store them so I could reuse them this year!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

look up www.100candles.com they have a large veriety of submersible LED lights. I got a bunch last year and they work great. The housing is sealed against liquid and give a great glow to liquid.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

These lights and punch bowls all look great. The wheels are turning.  On a side note, Halloween Online has one of my books, FRIGHTFUL OCTOBER, listed in the top 13 scary books for adults.

http://www.halloween-online.com/sitemap.html


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

On an unrelated topic, not going to lie, this is the first thread I have read in months because I just got married and haven't had time to think about Halloween. And oh my! How the Halloween feeling is filling me up right now! I can't wait! 

Now back to the topic. These are awesome. It is the tiny details like lighting up your punch that really makes a Halloween party spectacular. I seem to remember reading somewhere that Club Soda will glow in black light. So if you make a punch where club soda is a main ingredient and add black lights all over the place, it could make the punch glow inside the guest's glasses as they walk around. I haven't tried it, but it seems like a cool concept.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Instead of baggies or ziploc bags, you could use the little plastic craft bags you can get cheap at Michaels. Each light would have its own bag and you could scatter the lights around the punchbowl.

Btw, I bought a package of 4 submersible red lights at Michaels. The price after the 40% off coupon was $4.20. They throw off a lot of light and would be perfect in a floral display, in an apothecary jar, or in a punchbowl.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> Maybe I've been living in a cave, but today was the first time I've ever heard of submersible floral lights (thank you to the Pinterest user who pinned). Once I saw this picture I was instantly counting the days until this year's party. Can't. Stinking. Wait.
> 
> View attachment 110235
> 
> ...


Those lights are all kinds of awesome and I will CREATE a use for them. Thanks for posting this. What a nifty idea.


----------



## verotop (May 25, 2012)

http://www.verotop.com all kinds of led lights,lighting,portable lights,torches,cheap and free shipping,quality 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Dead Red (Jun 3, 2012)

VexFX said:


> Glowsticks work great as well. We throw some in our "witches brew" (Mixture of vodka, 7-up, vodka, orange or lime juice concentrate, and vodka) every year. You can put them in ziplock bags to add an extra layer of protection. Makes the entire container (a large white semi-opaque container) glow.


This is a really good idea!! I'm going to use it for my halloween party this year, was thinking about doing a shrunken heads apple cider and now I will put green glowsticks in it (in ziplock bags of course)! A much cheaper option


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloween Scream said:


> Maybe I've been living in a cave, but today was the first time I've ever heard of submersible floral lights (thank you to the Pinterest user who pinned). Once I saw this picture I was instantly counting the days until this year's party. Can't. Stinking. Wait.
> 
> View attachment 110235
> 
> ...



Hey- I posted this pic to the forum last yr!! I did exactly what she did with her container and it worked like a charm! I tied the lights to fishing line at different levels. Worked great!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

She used AquaBrites from www.save-on-crafts.com - 

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/aquabrites5.html

I used the same lights last yr and they turned out great. There is a ittle loop on the side of the lights where you can thread fishing line through and hang at various lenghts. You can make the lights solid or flashing. I just taped the top of the string to the outside of the jar.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

what kind of effect woud these give to a cement 3 tiered fountain. it just seems so dead at night.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

mamadada said:


> what kind of effect woud these give to a cement 3 tiered fountain. it just seems so dead at night.


I think lights in a fountain would be fantastic! Red or green would make a great effect and make the area stand out.

Side note: I ended up ordering green glow-in-the-dark submersible ice cubes for my punch bowl! This kin is not reusable, but they are FDA approved food-safe. Can't be too careful these days. I also bought the awesome skeleton hands punch bowl base from Pottery Barn - I CAN'T WAIT for the Halloween party this year!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

how many do u think i would need? if you would look at one in water how far deom the lifght aource do you think ut glows...3" 12"???


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> I think lights in a fountain would be fantastic! Red or green would make a great effect and make the area stand out.
> 
> Side note: I ended up ordering green glow-in-the-dark submersible ice cubes for my punch bowl! This kin is not reusable, but they are FDA approved food-safe. Can't be too careful these days. I also bought the awesome skeleton hands punch bowl base from Pottery Barn - I CAN'T WAIT for the Halloween party this year!


Good luck with your punch bowl. The Pottery Barn stand is fantastic and I'm sure it will look very creepy lit up green!


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

What about putting glo sticks in?


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a small inspiration here!! How about getting 2 clear or almost clear bowls one smaller than the other. Put a string of battery operated lights in the bottom of the larger bowl then puting the one that just a bit smaller in the larger bowl and putting your punch into that bowl . Nothing touching your punch and no electrical hazard.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Little late on this thread but: regular glowsticks are made in non-toxic plastic, however there may or may not be chemicals on it leftover from the manufacturing process. If you use regular glowsticks, I would wipe them down with rubbing alcohol to make sure they're clean. If you are not comfortable using off the shelf sticks, OmniGlow sells drinkware glow products.

http://www.omniglow.com/direct/omniglow/glow-drinkware.html


----------

